
Tenzorum ripping off YC brand for ICO - honuswagner
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tenzorum.org&#x2F;<p>These guys aren&#x27;t even in YC, but they happily put YC&#x27;s logo on their website for ICO. Where can I report this?
======
sctb
Probably best to email info@ycombinator.com. Thanks!

------
bnynn
I swear these ICOs now a days are getting even more scammy by the month.

------
nightfly
What, do ICOs scream "integrity" to you?

